# Turkey soup



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy cow, Biggest stock pot we own, what was left of the turkey, slow boil for three days.

Broth strained and the bones separated from the meat.

Each qt jar got heaping 1/3 cup of meat, 2 cups of mixed vegetables, and filled with broth.

Ended up with 26 qts of soup and another 4 qts of just plain broth. Doesn't get any better OR CHEAPER than that!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a lot of Soup! :congrat:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we call that 'carcass soup' around here   

I break the bones and put em' in a mesh bag to get *ALL* of the marrow out :2thumb:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Holy cow, Biggest stock pot we own, what was left of the turkey, slow boil for three days.
> 
> Broth strained and the bones separated from the meat.
> 
> ...


I really want to can some turkey soup.............was that frozen mixed veggies that you put in? Then you pressure canned it, right? I bought 3 turkeys when they were on sale, now I just need to get brave enough to start putting them up!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

frozen (mostly thawed) mixed veggies picked up on sale  were added to the jars along with the meat. Personally, I'd cut the veggies down a little and increase the meat a little. But OMG is this delish stuff.

Apparently neither leg bone made it into the soup missing a bunch of marrow 

How do you break the bones?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> frozen (mostly thawed) mixed veggies picked up on sale  were added to the jars along with the meat. Personally, I'd cut the veggies down a little and increase the meat a little. But OMG is this delish stuff.
> 
> Apparently neither leg bone made it into the soup missing a bunch of marrow
> 
> How do you break the bones?


to avoid splinters I saw it, I actually have a bonesaw, but a serated knife or hacksaw will do the job

with coupons and store sales, you can get paid (overage) to purchase freshlike vegetables

P.S. most stores do not actually pay you if you have a negative amount on the receipt, but you can use the overage to buy something else


----------



## The_Exorcist (Dec 4, 2011)

Thinking along similar lines, but instead of soup I'm going to make it stew.
Just add water to turn it into soup... of not.

New to canning w/o vinegar; just ladle it in while it's still hot, is that really all there is to it?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

The_Exorcist said:


> New to canning w/o vinegar; just ladle it in while it's still hot, is that really all there is to it?


Pressure canning for 90 minutes (qts) to make it storage safe.


----------

